# No todo el monte es orégano



## HyphenSpider

Com traduiríeu les següents frases fetes al català?

*- No todo el monte es orégano.*
*- No es oro todo lo que reluce.*

Gràcies!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

No todo el monte es orégano ->* No tot són flors i violes.*
No es oro todo lo que reluce -> *No és or tot el que lluu.*

Salut!


----------



## HyphenSpider

> No es oro todo lo que reluce -> *No és or tot el que lluu.*


 
N'estàs segur, d'aquesta?


----------



## Samaruc

Sí.

Segons el DIEC:
_
no és or tot el que lluu No cal fiar-se de les aparences._​
Segons el Trobat;

_l. no és or tot el que lluu Cal no fiar-se de les aparences. _​
Segons el DVCB:
_
e) «No és or tot lo que lluu»: significa que no tot allò que sembla bo, és efectivament bo.​_
De vegades funciona la traducció literal i aquest n'és un cas. Potser hi ha altres alternatives no tan literals, però ara no se me n'acut cap.

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

¿No és correcte dir "llueix"? És el primer que he pensat... 

No és or tot el que llueix.

Salut

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

"Lluir" admet dues conjugacions, la pura i la incoativa. Es conjuga com a pur quan té el significat d'emetre llum (lluu) i com a incoatiu quan té sentit figurat (llueix).

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> "Lluir" admet dues conjugacions, la pura i la incoativa. Es conjuga com a pur quan té el significat d'emetre llum (lluu) i com a incoatiu quan té sentit figurat (llueix).
> 
> Salut!



Gràcies!

Mei


----------



## panjabigator

Algunien tiene unas sugerencias sobre libros de Catalan?  Existen buenos libros que ensenan Catalan de Espanol?

gracias!


----------



## Laia

Hola,
He tingut una mena d'inspiració divina... jejeje

_No todo el monte es orégano ->* No tot són flors i violes.*_

M'agrada, però n'he pensat una altra, també. Què em dieu de "*no tot és bufar i fer ampolles*"? 

salutacions,
Laia


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola,
> He tingut una mena d'inspiració divina... jejeje
> 
> _No todo el monte es orégano ->* No tot són flors i violes.*_
> 
> M'agrada, però n'he pensat una altra, també. Què em dieu de "*no tot és bufar i fer ampolles*"?
> 
> salutacions,
> Laia


Doncs que m'agrada que t'inspiris,  mira que en són de conegudes!!

Mei

Nice to see you around!


----------



## tasman

Segons el Salt, que per a açò es prou bó:

_*No tot són flors i violes.
No és or tot el que lluïx || lluu || llueix.
*_


----------



## panjabigator

Querria saber si todas los catalan hablantes son bilingues en espanol?  Supongo que sean personas que viven en los pueblos que no la habla muy bien.


----------



## HyphenSpider

Pues en Valencia no sé... aquí en Cataluña (excepto las personas mayores, que suelen hablar sólo castellano) todo el mundo habla perfectamente tanto el castellano como el catalán.

Salu2!


----------



## panjabigator

Porque solo hablan castellano las personas mayores?  Debido a Franco? Supongo que fuesen personas que no aprendieron el Catalan durante eso periodio...


----------



## HyphenSpider

Pues no sé...  A mí me pilla un poco lejos la época de mis abuelos jejeje. Sí, supongo que es por lo de Franco... como no aprendieron de jóvenes ya no quieren aprender de mayores.


----------



## tasman

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> Pues en Valencia no sé... aquí en Cataluña (excepto las personas mayores, que suelen hablar sólo castellano) todo el mundo habla perfectamente tanto el castellano como el catalán.
> 
> Salu2!


En catalunya las personas mayores suelen hablar sólo castellano? Oo
Creo que eso es imposible, si no, todo el mundo sólo podria haber-lo aprendido de la escuela. y por regla general, nadie o muy poca gente lo hablaria en cataluña.

Aquí en valencia (provincia) se habla el valenciano de herencia, y no como algo impuesto por alguien. La malloria de gente con quien hablo hablan en valenciano, y todo viene de la gente mayor que por tradición se ha ido difundiendo.

Lo único que no saben es escribirlo bien, ya que entre la poca alfabetización que había, y la prohibición del valenciano en las escuelas, era imposible, saber la gramàtica catalana. Pero en el vocabulario que utilizan, es muy rico y variado. Muchas palabras que dece mi abuelo ni las conocia.

Tanto los catalano-parlantes (incluidos los Valencianos, mallorquinos y andorrinos) son bilingües, y son capaces de expresarse en ambas lenguas sin ningún problema.

Además, según he leido, ser bilingüe és más beneficioso que monolingüe, porque ayuda a entender otras lenguas, otra visión de las dos culturas que te rodean, e incluso, según he oido, cada lengua se guarda en una parte del cerebro, pues, si una de estas es dañada, pueden comunicarse sin problemas con la zona del idioma sin dañar. Vamos, esto lo he oido, no se si es verdad o mentira.

Pero si que es verdad en eso de que puedes diferenciar como son cada cultura por su lengua: 

Por ejemplo, en castellano se dice impuesto de imponer
mientras que los catalanes dicen contribucions de contribuir

a sinvergüenza aqui se les llama poca-vergonya (poca vergüenza)

o tambien se dice te quiero de posesión 
mientras que en catalán se dice t'estime ( de apreciar) En castellano (te aprecio)

son pequeños matices, pero que muestran como ha sido la cultura del reino de aragón.



			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Querria saber si todas los catalan hablantes son bilingues en espanol? Supongo que sean personas que viven en los pueblos que no la habla muy bien.


No sólo en los pueblos, supongo que en USA ocurrirà eso, pero aquí es todo lo contrario, después de que franco la palmase, empezó un movimiento liberalista, y entre ellas las de los idiomas. Piensa que en España el Catalán es una lengua Co-Oficial, y con el mismo peso que el castellano. Tambien piensa, que se empezo a divulgar el catalan en las escuelas, esto hizo incrementar su uso muchísimo más. Y por último, se ha eliminado por completo el tema de que el catalán era un idioma de pueblerinos y mal visto en españa, y ahora se ha convertido en una lengua esencial en los territorios catalano-parlantes.

Conozco estrangeros bulgaros, que han aprendido mucho antes el valenciano que el castellano por que las personas con las que se comunicaban les hablaban en valenciano y se tuvieron que adecuar.

Por último, también han habido muchas presiones, y lo último ha sido crear el dominio .cat para aquellas webs catalanoparlantes, como vés todo son iniciativas por hacer crecer y dar a conocer nuestra lengüa por todo el mundo.


----------



## panjabigator

Tasman...muchas gracias por su respuesta!  Me alegre que el estatus de Catalan ha superiado.  Puedes decir algo sobre Catalan en Francia....hasta que yo se, Francia solamente tiene una lengua oficial, Frances.

Pueden ustedes decir que el estatus de Catalan es lo mismo que el de Gallego o Euskera?  

Tambien, les encuentran algunos errores, por favor, corriganlos!


----------



## betulina

tasman said:
			
		

> En catalunya las personas mayores suelen hablar sólo castellano? Oo
> Creo que eso es imposible, si no, todo el mundo sólo podria haber-lo aprendido de la escuela. y por regla general, nadie o muy poca gente lo hablaria en cataluña.
> 
> Aquí en valencia (provincia) se habla el valenciano de herencia, y no como algo impuesto por alguien. La malloria de gente con quien hablo hablan en valenciano, y todo viene de la gente mayor que por tradición se ha ido difundiendo.
> 
> Lo único que no saben es escribirlo bien, ya que entre la poca alfabetización que había, y la prohibición del valenciano en las escuelas, era imposible, saber la gramàtica catalana. Pero en el vocabulario que utilizan, es muy rico y variado. Muchas palabras que dece mi abuelo ni las conocia.



Bueno, esto es una discusión muy off-topic, pero sólo para aclararlo: sí, Tasman tiene razón, en Catalunya se dio lo mismo que en Valencia. El catalán se ha transmitido gracias a que la gente no dejó de hablarlo durante la dictadura, sólo que no lo escribían, y por eso la gente mayor lo habla pero no lo escribe o no lo escribe bien.


----------



## HyphenSpider

> En catalunya las personas mayores suelen hablar sólo castellano? Oo
> Creo que eso es imposible, si no, todo el mundo sólo podria haber-lo aprendido de la escuela. y por regla general, nadie o muy poca gente lo hablaria en cataluña.


 
Perdón, entendí mal la pregunta y me expliqué peor Oo. Lo que yo quería decir es que hay mucha gente mayor que antes vivía fuera, y que al trasladarse aquí tampoco han aprendido ya.

Por supuesto, la gente mayor que ha vivido siempre en Cataluña habla perfectamente el catalán. Perdón por el despiste!!


----------



## HyphenSpider

> En *C*atalu*ñ*a las personas mayores suelen hablar sólo castellano? Oo
> Creo que eso es imposible, si no, *todo el mundo sólo podría haber-**lo* (*haberlo*) *aprendido de la escuela*. *Y* por regla general, nadie o muy poca gente lo hablar*í*a en *C*ataluña.
> 
> Aquí en *V*alencia (provincia) se habla el valenciano de herencia, y no como algo impuesto por alguien. La ma*y*or*í*a de gente con quien hablo hablan en valenciano, y todo viene de *la gente mayor que por tradición se ha ido difundiendo.*
> 
> Lo único que no saben es escribirlo bien, ya que entre la poca alfabetización que había*,* y la prohibición del valenciano en las escuelas, era imposible*,* saber la gram*á*tica catalana. Pero *en *el vocabulario que utilizan*,* es muy rico y variado. Muchas palabras que d*i*ce mi abuelo ni las conoc*í*a.
> 
> Tanto los catalano*-*parlantes *(catalanoparlantes)* (incluidos los *v*alencianos, mallorquinos y andorr*a*nos) son bilingües, y son capaces de expresarse en ambas lenguas sin ningún problema.
> 
> Además, según he le*í*do, ser bilingüe *e*s más beneficioso que *ser *monolingüe, porque ayuda a entender otras lenguas, otra visión de las dos culturas que te rodean, e incluso, según he o*í*do, cada lengua se guarda en una parte del cerebro, pues, si una de *é*stas es dañada, pueden comunicarse sin problemas con la zona del idioma sin dañar. Vamos, *é*sto lo he o*í*do, no s*é* si es verdad o mentira.
> 
> Pero s*í* que es verdad *en* eso de que puedes diferenciar como *son* (*es*)cada cultura por su lengua:
> 
> *Por ejemplo, en castellano se dice impuesto de imponer
> mientras que los catalanes dicen contribucions de contribuir **???
> *
> *A* sinvergüenza aqu*í* se les llama poca*-*vergonya *(**pocavergonya)* (poca vergüenza)
> 
> *O también se dice te quiero de posesión
> mientras que en catalán se dice t'estime ( de apreciar) En castellano (te aprecio)*
> 
> *S*on pequeños matices, pero que muestran como ha sido la cultura del *R*eino de *A*ragón.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panjabigator*
> _Querria saber si todas los catalan hablantes son bilingues en espanol? Supongo que sean personas que viven en los pueblos que no la habla muy bien._
> 
> 
> No sólo en los pueblos, supongo que en USA ocurrir*á* *é*so, pero aquí es todo lo contrario*,* después de que franco la *palmase*, empezó un movimiento liberalista, *y entre ellas las de los idiomas*. Piensa que en España el *c*atalán es una lengua *cooficial*, y con el mismo peso que el castellano. Tambien piensa*, *que se empez*ó* a divulgar el catal*á*n en las escuelas*, é*sto hizo incrementar su uso muchísimo más. Y por último, se ha eliminado por completo el tema de que el catalán era un idioma de pueblerinos y mal visto en *E*spaña, y ahora se ha convertido en una lengua esencial en los territorios catalano*-*parlantes *(catalanoparlantes)*.
> 
> Conozco e*x*tran*j*eros b*ú*lgaros, que han aprendido mucho antes el valenciano que el castellano *porque* las personas con las que se comunicaban les hablaban en valenciano y se tuvieron que adecuar.
> 
> Por último, también han habido muchas presiones, *y lo último* ha sido crear el dominio .cat para aquellas webs catalanoparlantes*,* como v*e*s todo son iniciativas por hacer crecer y dar a conocer nuestra leng*u*a por todo el mundo.


 
Debes tratar de evitar los errores ortográficos y gramáticos cuando escribes, de modo que los otros usuarios pueden aprender el idioma correctamente.

Un saludo,


----------



## tasman

HyphenSpider said:
			
		

> Debes tratar de evitar los errores ortográficos y gramáticos cuando escribes, de modo que los otros usuarios pueden aprender el idioma correctamente.
> 
> Un saludo,



Jejeje, lo siento, pero es la manía de escribir por los foros.

De normal se busca la información y no la forma de escribirlo, pero a ver si me esfuerzo a la próxima. ;-P

Al fin y al cabo es una página sobre idiomas y traducción .



			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Tasman...muchas gracias por su respuesta! Me alegre que el estatus de Catalan ha superiado. Puedes decir algo sobre Catalan en Francia....hasta que yo se, Francia solamente tiene una lengua oficial, Frances.



Hasta donde yo sé, la Corona de Aragón estaba formada por las actuales regiones de Aragón, Cataluña, Valencia, Islas Baleares, Sur de Francia (Occitania), Andorra y Italia (Sicilia, Napoles y L'Alguer).

En todos estos territorios se hablaba Catalán y sus variaciones:
Català, Valencià, Mallorquí, Occità o Llengua d'Oc, Català y (Sard, Sicilià, y Napolità).

La mayoría de estas regiones continúan hablando las variantes del Catalán, pero en el algunos casos han ido evolucionando. 

En el caso de "l'Occità", sigue la lingüística catalana, pero se escribe como el Francés, es decir, no se escribe según su fonética. Lo mismo que ocurre con el Inglés.

El problema que padece la "Llengua d'Oc", es que no es reconocida por el estado Francés, y desde París, se ve como una lengua minoritaria y despreciable.

Por lo tanto no está declarada como lengua oficial, para París, la única lengua válida es el Francés, así que ni te imaginas cómo están los occitanos.



			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Pueden ustedes decir que el estatus de Catalan es lo mismo que el de Gallego o Euskera?



El estatus es el mismo, tienen las mismas libertades que la catalana. Pero si que es verdad que el Catalán está sufriendo últimamente un aumento extraordinario de su presencia, sobretodo en Internet, cosa que no se da tanto con las otras dos lenguas. 

En Wikipedia:

Catalán: Fue la segunda Wikipedia en fundarse (2001). Es decir, antes que cualquier otro idioma, a excepción del Inglés. ¡Claro está!.

Artículos: *31.913

*Gallego: *15.570

*Euskera: *10.290*

En Eurovisión: Actualmente Andorra canta en su idioma oficial.

En Televisión: Existen más televisiones autonómicas debido a que cada autonomía tiene un par de ellas.
*
Cataluña + Andorra + Valencia + Islas Baleares: 11*

 Cataluña: 
    Regional: Tv3, K3 - C33, Canal 300, 3-24
    Internacional: TVC Sat y TVC Internacional

 Andorra:
    Regional: ATV
    Internacional: ¿?

  Valencia:
     Regional: Canal 9, Punt 2
     Internacional: Canal Comunitat Valenciana(CVV)

  Islas Baleares: 
    Regional: IB3

*País Vasco y Navarra: 5

*País Vasco:
    Regional: ETB1, ETB2, Canal Vasco
    Internacional: ETB Sat

 Navarra:
    Regional: Canal 4

*Galicia: 3
*  Regional: TVG
  Internacional: Galicia TV América, Galicia TV Europa

Como ves el Catalán tiene más peso. Pero la razón es porque hay más población que habla y escribe Catalán que Euskera o Gallego. 

Espero que te haya servido.

Fins Aviat!


----------

